# 3.5mm Mic Input Not Detected



## -tr (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi guys, I finally got myself a gaming headset today but I can't get the mic to work. I've tried changing settings in alsamixer and reinstalling the pulseaudio driver. USB mics work fine, just neither of the 3.5mm inputs are being detected.

Any ideas?


EDIT: Right after posting, I found the solution! Needed to change the settings option in Sound Preferences > Hardware to Input+Output.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Yep that would fix it for you. Please mark this as solved it is so, and come back if you have any other problems, or questions.


----------

